# Harmonic Spectrum Analysis



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

I have a friend who took his true rms meter to do a harmonic spectrum analysis studay from different collection points on a large facility and took a 1 week historical data snapshot as well on power quality. He collected from multiple points including some non linear load points, at the transformer, at the capacitor banks, at the main distribution panel board, at the lighting panels (flourescent). Now, he has all his data and is trying to design a plan to solve the problems of overheating transformers, blowing cap bank fuses, tripping breakers, telephone and computer interference etc.. His plan is to now apply apply harmonic filters, to size and install new K rated transformers, and to install harmonic cancellation equipment. 

Are there any other solutions that could be looked at in addition to these items mentioned above?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

god damnit just stop already. please.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> god damnit just stop already. please.


If you don't have any solutions then STAY OUT OF MY THREAD!!!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

clete you are a joke. i prefer your threads about being depressed and getting divorced


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> clete you are a joke. I prefer your threads about being depressed and getting divorced


this thread is dead serious!! Code blue!


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Cletis said:


> I have a friend who took his true rms meter to do a harmonic spectrum analysis studay from different collection points on a large facility and took a 1 week historical data snapshot as well on power quality. He collected from multiple points including some non linear load points, at the transformer, at the capacitor banks, at the main distribution panel board, at the lighting panels (flourescent). Now, he has all his data and is trying to design a plan to solve the problems of overheating transformers, blowing cap bank fuses, tripping breakers, telephone and computer interference etc.. His plan is to now apply apply harmonic filters, to size and install new K rated transformers, and to install harmonic cancellation equipment.
> 
> Are there any other solutions that could be looked at in addition to these items mentioned above?


If there are a ton of VFDs, simply installing line reactors will usually cut back on harmonics, often enough to mitigate damage to electronic equipment.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm all about informing customers of those evil electrical harmonicas , non linen loads, offering super noodles, etc....~CS~


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

cletis said:


> this thread is dead serious!! Code blue!


esad


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

So what are the loads on the transformers?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Cletis said:


> this thread is dead serious!! Code blue!


Where are the pictures of your completed truck. You promised Clete, You promised!!


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

Cletis said:


> Are there any other solutions that could be looked at in addition to these items mentioned above?


Yes.

Roger


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

brian john said:


> So what are the loads on the transformers?


There are multi-transformers around building. It's a combo service building. They have an old 240 straight delta service (800 amps mostly cooler stuff for freezers and RTU's) and a 400 amp 3 phase 277/480 setup which about 5 transformers come out of (from 25kva to 125kva) for various areas, loads, and tasks (offices, computers, lighting, lots of chargers, machines, etc). As far as I know ballpark the 240v service is about 75%-90% to capacity and the 277/480 is about 60-70% of capacity.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh, and also, Can bad harmonic overloads leak from one service to another on a building and affect the switchgear through the bonding ??


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

I haven't worked on harmonics for a long time but I recall reading it can pass through transformers between services. I had a drive taking out capacitors on another service, but it was the same side of the transformer.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Are there any other solutions that could be looked at in addition to these items mentioned above?


Absolute, total,complete isolation. It fixes phase balance, sudden loading, etc. 

Spin a big ass alternator with a big ass synchronous motor. It's crucial that you replace the alternator fluid every 5,000MWh


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I have a friend who took his true rms meter to do a harmonic spectrum analysis studay from different collection points on a large facility and took a 1 week historical data snapshot as well on power quality. He collected from multiple points including some non linear load points, at the transformer, at the capacitor banks, at the main distribution panel board, at the lighting panels (flourescent). Now, he has all his data and is trying to design a plan to solve the problems of overheating transformers, blowing cap bank fuses, tripping breakers, telephone and computer interference etc.. His plan is to now apply apply harmonic filters, to size and install new K rated transformers, and to install harmonic cancellation equipment.


Sounds like your friend has no clue what he is doing either. 
No wonder he's your friend.





Cletis said:


> Are there any other solutions that could be looked at in addition to these items mentioned above?


Yup, call a real electrician who knows what he's doing and have him install single phase transformers for all the 120V loads.


----------

